
What Shakespeare Teaches Us About Living with Pandemics - karimford
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/28/opinion/coronavirus-shakespeare.html
======
atlasshorts
Plague erased social, gender and personal differences. Shakespeare responded
by emphasizing people’s unique and inerasable difference. His work is a
narrative vaccine.

